# سوأل فى تسخين مياه المسابح



## رضا فايد (30 ديسمبر 2010)

عندى مسبح كمية المياه فيه 170م3 واريد كم قدرة السخان لرفع درجة حرارة المسبح الى 60 درجة وما هي قوانين تحويل القدره الحرارية الى قدرة كهربائية


----------



## mohamed mech (31 ديسمبر 2010)

60 درجة فهرنهيت مش كتير شوية
اما لو 60 مئوى يبقه انت عاوز تسلق السباحين

الفرق المعتاد هو 40 فهرنهيت او 22 مئوية
عادتاً تكون درجة حرارة مياه المسبح هى نفس درجة حرارة المكان المحيط و فى حدود ( + - ) درجتين
على العموم انا افترضت ان عمق المسبح مترين و المساحة 85 متر مربع و حسبت لك السخان
و المضخان و الفلتر و بقية المتطلبات
و تجد ذلك فى الملف المرفق
و بالتوفيق


----------



## رضا فايد (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك مهندس محمد 
واعذرنى لانى مهندس مدنى بس بنسبه للسخان فين حسباتة


----------



## mohamed mech (31 ديسمبر 2010)

رضا فايد قال:


> شكرا لك مهندس محمد
> واعذرنى لانى مهندس مدنى بس بنسبه للسخان فين حسباتة


 نزل الملف المرفق
هتلاقى بعد ما تفتح ملف الاكسيل صفحة فى الاسفل على اليسار اسمها swim p heat
اضغط عليها
هتلاقى السخان طالع 163 كيلووات و ده عند 40 درجة فهرنهيت
لو عاوز اكتر غير فى البيانات
كل خانة اكسيل بها معادلاتها

فى انتظار ردك


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (31 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رضا فايد (1 يناير 2011)

مهندس محمد معلهشى هتعبك معاية ارجو توضيح الاتى؟
40فهرنهيت دى حرارت المياه الاصلية
80 دى حرارة المياه بعد التسخين


----------



## ahhamdy (1 يناير 2011)

للتحويل من فهرنهايت الى درجة مئوية والعكس
c=(f-32)*5/9
f=(c*9/5)+32


----------



## mohamed mech (1 يناير 2011)

نعم
40فهرنهيت دى حرارة المياه الاصلية
80 دى حرارة المياه بعد التسخين


----------



## رضا فايد (2 يناير 2011)

شكر الاخ العزيز مهندس محمد على الاهتمام 
هل هناك طريقة ثانية للتسخين ( بالغاز او السولار ) الان الكبلات لاتستحمل هذا الجهد؟


----------



## mohamed mech (2 يناير 2011)

يمكنك عمل غلاية صغيرة و مبادل حرارة معها
و ان تعمل الغلاية بالسولار او الغاز

و هناك سخانات بالطاقة الشمسية ايضا


----------



## ahmad shaban111 (2 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم -ارجو يا مهندس محمد ان تشرح لى كيف يتم حساب مساحة الفلاتر وما هو معدل السريان المسموح به --وما المقصود بالغسيل العكسى للفلاتر ---جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (2 يناير 2011)

ahmad shaban111 قال:


> السلام عليكم -ارجو يا مهندس محمد ان تشرح لى كيف يتم حساب مساحة الفلاتر وما هو معدل السريان المسموح به --وما المقصود بالغسيل العكسى للفلاتر ---جزاك الله خيرا


 
و عليكم السلام
اخى الفاضل تحسب مساحة الفلاتر على اساس معدلات سريان محددة
اى كمية مياه محددة لوحدة المساحات من الفلتر
و فى ملف الاكسيل تجد ان معدل الفلترة هو 20 جالون على الدقيقة لكل واحد قدم مربع من مساحة الفلتر

(هذا الرقم قد يكون مرتفع)
و بمعلومية معدل المياه الكلى يمكننا قسمته على معدل الفلترة للحصول على مساحة الفلتر 
و قد يختلف معدل الفلترة من تطبيق لاخر
و الافضل اخذ ذلك الرقم من كتالوجات الفلاتر

اما الغسيل العكسى فهو مرور المياه من اسفل لاعلى و خروجها الى خط الصرف حاملة جميع الشوائب التى كانت موجودة على سطح الرمال مع الحفاظ على عدم خروج الرمال ذاتها

تعمل الشوائب على اعاقة مرور المياه و زيادة ضغط الشبكة


----------



## mohamed mech (2 يناير 2011)

*دوره فى تصميم حمامات السباحه* 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t165630.html


----------



## mohamed mech (2 يناير 2011)

*ملف اكسيل لحسابات تصميم حمامات السباحه* 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t165633.html


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (3 يناير 2011)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله على أحد النجوم المتألقة في سماء ملتقى المهندسين العرب وأسأله تبارك وتعالى أن يزيدك علماً ورزقاً وبركة
ان شاء الله موعدنا الأربعاء بعد صلاة العشاء


----------



## mohamed mech (3 يناير 2011)

عادل ابراهيم 60 قال:


> ما شاء الله تبارك الله على أحد النجوم المتألقة في سماء ملتقى المهندسين العرب وأسأله تبارك وتعالى أن يزيدك علماً ورزقاً وبركة
> ان شاء الله موعدنا الأربعاء بعد صلاة العشاء


 
 ربنا يبارك لنا فيك يا هندسة
حضرتك شوفت عبد العاطى لتاكيد الموعد و المكان معه


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (4 يناير 2011)

تم تأكيد الموعد والمكان مع المهندس عبدالعاطي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 يناير 2011)

مين قدك ؟
سلامي لهم 
ولو قلت اتفضلوا عندي حتقول عزومة مراكبية 
عموما اجتماع الأفاضل فضائل


----------



## ahmad shaban111 (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفى علمك يا مهندس محمد -شكرا على شرحك وعلمك


----------



## mohamed mech (4 يناير 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> مين قدك ؟
> سلامي لهم
> ولو قلت اتفضلوا عندي حتقول عزومة مراكبية
> عموما اجتماع الأفاضل فضائل


 
يا الله
 اذا تلحق تجينا بكره بالليل نكون اسعد الناس بيك :84:​


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (5 يناير 2011)

يعلم الله كم كنت انتظر هذا اللقاء بإخوة أحببتهم في الله دون أن أراهم وزاد حبي لهم بعد رؤيتهم وكم كنت أتمنى وجودك معنا يا مهندس صبري


----------



## khaledkab (14 مارس 2013)

الاخ العزيز مهندس محمد استفسار عن تسخين مياه المسبح وهو بمساحة 525 متر مربع وعمق 3 متر كم كيلو وات يحتاج المسبح بالنسبة للسخان وياريت يكون مترجم وشكرا لك


----------



## محمد على زين (9 يوليو 2014)

شكرا


----------

